# Solved: Unable to play music on iPhone 4 running iOS 7



## ClumsyWestin (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi all,

I attempted to update the music on my iPhone through syncing it with iTunes (as normal), however upon completion I found that all the songs on my iPhone now have a symbol (red square inside a circle) next to the title, and none of them will play. When I go to the 'about' menu (Settings -> General -> About) it tells me there are 0 songs on my iPhone. I have attempted to re-sync the device a number of times, and although music plays perfectly on iTunes, I am still unable to play anything on my phone. Any advice?

Thanks,

ClumsyWestin


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5693855


----------



## PSCO2007 (Nov 18, 2008)

Here you go-


----------



## ClumsyWestin (Mar 1, 2015)

Wow, that worked! Thanks!


----------



## PSCO2007 (Nov 18, 2008)

:up::up:

Enjoy your tunes!!


----------

